# A new old security 6 owner



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, after a little research I bought a security 6 today. One thing that people kept reminding of is that this gun has been discontinued. Ok fine, but I'm sure that there is still a big accessory market for it. My question is can you fine people point me in the direction of a good website, or N AZ ( Prescott area) gun shop that I could find a speed loader and grips for the gun. I bought the gun at J & G sales here in Prescott, and they just suggested looking on the web.

Thanks in advance
Jason


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Try Midway, they have the speedloaders:

http://www.midwayusa.com/esearch.ex...s=speedloaders&category_selector=all_products

and grips:

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...&categoryString=10613***662***12658***8620***

Hope this helps.


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Try Midway, they have the speeloaders:
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/esearch.ex...s=speedloaders&category_selector=all_products
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thank you


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Security-Six,Service-Six, and Speed-Six were replaced with the GP-100 series in 1987. There's still some parts and accessories out there but they are getting used up. Don hume still has holsters for them if you need one. I have two and they are great shooters.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There are two gun shops around 8 miles from downtown on highway 69 another going out of town to the south. I know how to get to them but don't know the names or addresses. Break out that old fashioned book called the Yellow Pages.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Have the exact same gun in .38 and love it. Rugged and dependble. My only problem is that it seems to be a bit heavy.

Good luck with it and I will be watching this thread to look for info as well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are some very sexy guns, _Baldy_.

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More links for you...

Grips:

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/ruger3.html

Great sale on the MK3A HKS speedloaders here:

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...=HKMK3A&prodTitle=HKS RELOADER COLT MK3 & MK5

This is the loader chart that shows what HKS speedloaders fit what guns (MK3A for Ruger Sec 6):
http://www.shooterscatalog.com/charts/hks-fit-size-chart-speed-loader.htm


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Those are some very sexy guns, _Baldy_.
> 
> -Jeff-


Same gun BeefyBeeo. I put a spurless hammer in it for awhile but I didn't care for it. I left the Tyler-T-Grips on it. It's a very accurate revolver out to 50' anyways. They are getting hard to fine that's for sure. :smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

There are two stores on 69 in Prescott Valley. Prescott Valley Guns and High Noon has a range in the store High Country Guns on 89 south across from Safeway. All three carry speedloaders.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

oops. I forgot Mazys in Chino Valley. Great place with a fantastic gunsmith.


----------



## EZ1 (Feb 21, 2009)

gumby99 said:


> Hi, after a little research I bought a security 6 today. One thing that people kept reminding of is that this gun has been discontinued. Ok fine, but I'm sure that there is still a big accessory market for it. My question is can you fine people point me in the direction of a good website, or N AZ ( Prescott area) gun shop that I could find a speed loader and grips for the gun. I bought the gun at J & G sales here in Prescott, and they just suggested looking on the web.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Jason


Great gun, bought one new in the 70's. Easy to work on, did some trigger work on mine (a little stoning for a smoother pull), still a great shooter after many many rounds.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I put a set of hogue monogrips on my security six. Absolutely love the gun. A person will never go wrong buying a security six.


----------

